# Touchpads showed up online again.



## viciouzex (Dec 26, 2011)

Mod Type:: Leak

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
The mod type and all that junk up top does not let me put what I want so I know I will get the third degree from users for that.

Anyways, on Newegg's site they started selling refurb 32gb touchpads. Just letting the community know so if there is anybody that still needs to purchase one, they are available there $234.99 on main page.

(Personal Request) cm9 team, please post something, Even a Hi. It feels like an eternity has passed since anything new has been released or talked about.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

New stuff is being added all the time, hence the nightlies.

This is also not the area to be discussing this, as this is for actual development releases.


----------

